# Legacies of Betrayal



## Lord of the Night

A new article is up on [email protected];

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/cypher-spotted.html

Based on this we can be fairly sure that the next Horus Heresy novel, after _The Damnation of Pythos_, is _Legacies of Betrayal_ which as far as I know is another novella collection. Apparently it will feature three novellas; one about Cypher, another about Fulgrim Post-Daemonic-Ascension, and a third that has yet to be teased/revealed.

Looking forward to this one. A chance to catch up with important characters that have undergone great changes or are close to undergoing great changes.

Edit: Cover released July 2nd,











LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Gav Thorpe.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Malus Darkblade said:


> Gav Thorpe.


Yep. Gav Thorpe's Dark Angels. Nobody does them better. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Tawa

Malus Darkblade said:


> Gav Thorpe.


Care to elaborate? :laugh:


----------



## Garviel loken.

praying for ultramarines... tho i highly doubt it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> Yep. Gav Thorpe's Dark Angels. Nobody does them better. :grin:
> 
> 
> LotN


_Savage Weapons_ suggests otherwise!


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Lord of the Night said:


> Yep. Gav Thorpe's Dark Angels. Nobody does them better. :grin:
> 
> 
> LotN


Don't make me quote the air bubble abomination. It's almost as bad as Ben Counter's SoB killing Grey Knights with their fists.


----------



## theurge33

Cypher will be real nice


----------



## Vaz

Quote away, I've forgotten.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'm assuming for his own sake, that LotN was joking.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm assuming for his own sake, that LotN was joking.


It's hard to tell. He's a big fan of _Fear to Tread _


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Savage Weapons_ suggests otherwise!


ADB only really did The Lion and Corswain as characters in that short, he didn't go into the Legion indepth. Thorpe is the only established author that has done that. And Mike Lee I suppose but I doubt that it's his Dark Angels people want.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Don't make me quote the air bubble abomination. It's almost as bad as Ben Counter's SoB killing Grey Knights with their fists.


You have quoted that argument to me before and I have offered my opinion. I disagree.



Angel of Blood said:


> I'm assuming for his own sake, that LotN was joking.


I was not. Angels of Darkness, Ravenwing, Master of Sanctity and the associated short stories are brilliant. I like Gav Thorpe, and I see no reason that should be a source of ridicule.

Also I find that "for his own sake" rather condescending.



MontytheMighty said:


> It's hard to tell. He's a big fan of _Fear to Tread _


Yeah I am. It was a good book in my opinion, which to me is the opinion that gets the final/only vote.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar

And all that means - that except for 'The Damnation of Pythos' release for everyone, this Anthology (HH31) - is the only 'Horus Heresy' thing, that would be released this year. 
Kind of sucks


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oh. Well either way I'll not be holding my breath for more Thorpe pish.

Honestly with the Heresy series now, if it isn't ADB, Abnett or Wraight, then I'm not gonna get too excited or keen about the novel.


----------



## Garviel loken.

If you look at the bottom corner of the cypher pic you can see blue and gold. An ultramarine?


----------



## Vaz

Good eyes. Would be understandable considering the current location of the Lion, and as Cypher was kept by his side, it would make sense he didn't go fucking around with Corswain hunting Typhon.


----------



## Squire

Lexicanum has The Damnation of Pythos up next, with The Crimson King listed next. Anyone heard anything about TCK? There's nothing on Lexicanum except that it's Graham McNeill and it's coming this year


----------



## Anakwanar

The Crimson King would not be release until summer 2015. McNeil said himself - right now only 2 chapters are written


----------



## Squire

Never mind. Thanks anyway


----------



## Garviel loken.

Vaz said:


> Good eyes. Would be understandable considering the current location of the Lion, and as Cypher was kept by his side, it would make sense he didn't go fucking around with Corswain hunting Typhon.


This makes me very happy. Long live the xiii


----------



## Angel of Blood

Vaz said:


> Good eyes. Would be understandable considering the current location of the Lion, and as Cypher was kept by his side, it would make sense he didn't go fucking around with Corswain hunting Typhon.


I thought Cypher was on Caliban?


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Vaz said:


> Quote away, I've forgotten.





Hasrien’s system was pumping Larraman cells through his bloodstream, which would harden into a protective layer on contact with the air. *The downside of this rapid healing with major wounds was the possibility of air bubbles being trapped in the blood vessels, leading to necrosis and cell death if the Space Marine did not receive proper treatment swiftly.* Nestor applied a thinning agent to slow the process and then used the cauteriser to seal the broken vessel more completely. 

After injecting a cocktail of anti-inflammatory and cell-growth drugs, the Apothecary doused the open wound with a compound that would boost the scabbing effect of the Larraman cells coursing through the Space Marine’s system. Within seconds the whole area was encrusted by a quickly hardening scar.

Conventional brain damage seemed unlikely: the wound had barely scratched the Space Marine’s hardened skull. Nestor searched through his memory, recalling all of the rites of diagnosis, but there was nothing that matched this symptom.	

The only thing that was remotely familiar was a malfunction in the catalepsean node – a small organ implanted in the cortex to allow a Space Marine to rest different parts of his brain without sleeping. The dream-like whispering would be explained by damage to that organ. Perhaps the blow had involuntarily activated it or somehow displaced it. As it was, Hasrien was in no fit state to fight: the catalepsean node was only employed on extended duty as it obscured the focus required for effective combat.

*At a loss concerning what else to do*, Nestor helped Hasrien sit up. There was no function of the narthecium that would help.* With nothing else springing to mind, the Apothecary brought his fist down sharply against the uninjured side of the Space Marine’s helmet, jolting his head to the side*. Hasrien slowly turned his head to the left and right and then looked up at the Apothecary, the lenses of his autosenses focussing on Nestor’s face.

‘Brother Nestor?’ said Hasrien. ‘I thought it was you.’ 


_Purging of Kadillus_


----------



## Doelago

Malus Darkblade said:


> Hasrien’s system was pumping Larraman cells through his bloodstream, which would harden into a protective layer on contact with the air. *The downside of this rapid healing with major wounds was the possibility of air bubbles being trapped in the blood vessels, leading to necrosis and cell death if the Space Marine did not receive proper treatment swiftly.* Nestor applied a thinning agent to slow the process and then used the cauteriser to seal the broken vessel more completely.
> 
> After injecting a cocktail of anti-inflammatory and cell-growth drugs, the Apothecary doused the open wound with a compound that would boost the scabbing effect of the Larraman cells coursing through the Space Marine’s system. Within seconds the whole area was encrusted by a quickly hardening scar.
> 
> Conventional brain damage seemed unlikely: the wound had barely scratched the Space Marine’s hardened skull. Nestor searched through his memory, recalling all of the rites of diagnosis, but there was nothing that matched this symptom.
> 
> The only thing that was remotely familiar was a malfunction in the catalepsean node – a small organ implanted in the cortex to allow a Space Marine to rest different parts of his brain without sleeping. The dream-like whispering would be explained by damage to that organ. Perhaps the blow had involuntarily activated it or somehow displaced it. As it was, Hasrien was in no fit state to fight: the catalepsean node was only employed on extended duty as it obscured the focus required for effective combat.
> 
> *At a loss concerning what else to do*, Nestor helped Hasrien sit up. There was no function of the narthecium that would help.* With nothing else springing to mind, the Apothecary brought his fist down sharply against the uninjured side of the Space Marine’s helmet, jolting his head to the side*. Hasrien slowly turned his head to the left and right and then looked up at the Apothecary, the lenses of his autosenses focussing on Nestor’s face.
> 
> ‘Brother Nestor?’ said Hasrien. ‘I thought it was you.’
> 
> 
> _Purging of Kadillus_


Oh my god...


----------



## Vaz

Angel of Blood said:


> I thought Cypher was on Caliban?


You probably know better than me. I thought the purpose of "the cypher" was that he was a secret keeper, and so stayed with the Lion?


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'm not sure how accurate this is but according to someone whose information has proved correct in the past, the authors involved in this anthology are Gav Thorpe, Chris Wraight and ADB. So, for me at least, yay, yay and hyper-yay.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> I'm not sure how accurate this is but according to someone whose information has proved correct in the past, the authors involved in this anthology are Gav Thorpe, Chris Wraight and ADB. So, for me at least, yay, yay and hyper-yay.
> 
> 
> LotN


Any other specific info on the actual stories?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Any other specific info on the actual stories?


No. Only what we know from the cover arts. At the Weekender a cover art was revealed of Daemon Fulgrim and was said to be a piece of the cover for the next HH Anthology. Legacies of Betrayal. And now Cypher has been revealed, and with a smidge of Ultramarine blue on the cover.

So likely those are the three stories. My guess;

Cypher Story - Gav Thorpe
Ultramarine Story - Chris Wraight
Fulgrim Story - ADB (I hope)


LotN


----------



## Garviel loken.

Lord of the Night said:


> No. Only what we know from the cover arts. At the Weekender a cover art was revealed of Daemon Fulgrim and was said to be a piece of the cover for the next HH Anthology. Legacies of Betrayal. And now Cypher has been revealed, and with a smidge of Ultramarine blue on the cover.
> 
> So likely those are the three stories. My guess;
> 
> Cypher Story - Gav Thorpe
> Ultramarine Story - Chris Wraight
> Fulgrim Story - ADB (I hope)
> 
> 
> LotN


i was thinking that maybe the ultramarines would tie in with the cypher story, but i hope your right and they get there own!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I just looked at the Cypher image and to be honest I wouldn't say with any certainty that that is part of an Ultramarine in the corner! It could easily be something else.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I just looked at the Cypher image and to be honest I wouldn't say with any certainty that that is part of an Ultramarine in the corner! It could easily be something else.


it does look very promising tho. That certainly looks like a shoulder gaurd


----------



## Anakwanar

Ok - due to torture and murdering of grots i found out that 


> At the Weekender a cover art was revealed of Daemon Fulgrim


 is not a cover for Legacies of Betrayal anthology, and it will not contain a story about Fulgrim from G.McNeil
It will have other cover and will contain Cypher Story - Gav Thorpe
Alaxxes or Arvida Story - Chris Wraight
Sevatar and a small girl - ADB


----------



## Lord of the Night

Anakwanar said:


> Sevatar and a small girl - ADB


According to ADB's facebook page, that particular story is slated to be an audio-drama.


What I read about the Fulgrim image is that it is part of a Daemonic Fulgrim novella that is a part of the next HH novella anthology. Legacies of Betrayal. Nothing was said about which author was doing it.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar

> According to ADB's facebook page, that particular story is slated to be an audio-drama.


Yes, but it would be later - as a separate title. As you could see with their releases this year (each novella or short ) will be getting an audio treatment. So, we will see.



> Fulgrim image is that it is part of a Daemonic Fulgrim novella that is a part of the next HH novella anthology. Legacies of Betrayal


Yeap - and i thought that myself, after the HH Weekender. But something has changed since when. Maybe McNeil can't finish it in time, or something else - i don't know. But it is not a part of Legacies of Betrayal anymore. It seems his story was replaced with Gav's Cypher story


----------



## Vaz

Has someone gone all Lee Harvery Oswald on Graham McNeil to prevent him writing more tripe?


----------



## Lord of the Night

The cover for Legacies of Betrayal is out and it turns out CotE was right. It wasn't Ultramarine blue/gold on the Cypher snippet.










It was Sevatar in this Who's Who of the Horus Heresy villains. Featuring Lucius, Calas Typhon, Argel Tal, Jago Sevatar, Azhek Ahriman, Kharn, Alpharius and Omegon, Maloghurst the Twisted, Cypher and possibly Forrix. All of whom are looking badass.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Ahriman is cool as fuck. Why is Typhon in Power Armour?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Lord of the Night said:


> The cover for Legacies of Betrayal is out and it turns out CotE was right. It wasn't Ultramarine blue/gold on the Cypher snippet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sevatar in this Who's Who of the Horus Heresy villains. Featuring Lucius, Calas Typhon, Argel Tal, Jago Sevatar, Azhek Ahriman, Kharn, Alpharius and Omegon, Maloghurst the Twisted, Cypher and possibly Forrix. All of whom are looking badass.
> 
> 
> LotN


Those would be the most educated guesses, but some I'm still iffy on I guess. Typhon for instance is described as having a beard in his descriptions. Same for all the others really bar Kharn and Lucius actually.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Lord of the Night said:


> The cover for Legacies of Betrayal is out and it turns out CotE was right. It wasn't Ultramarine blue/gold on the Cypher snippet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sevatar in this Who's Who of the Horus Heresy villains. Featuring Lucius, Calas Typhon, Argel Tal, Jago Sevatar, Azhek Ahriman, Kharn, Alpharius and Omegon, Maloghurst the Twisted, Cypher and possibly Forrix. All of whom are looking badass.
> 
> 
> LotN


I'm not sure that's Sevatar. No backswept bat wings, no Nostraman crag cat on his shoulder guard, no chainglaive, and he looks like a common trooper. Nothing screams "First Captain of a Legion" there.

I could be wrong, natch. Just a guess on my part.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Cypher of course is obvious too. All the others bar, Kharn, Lucius and Cypher though could just be generic marines from those legions, even Kharn isn't conclusive, other than that he is a captain. Those would be some of the main figureheads for the Legions, but no real telling. Alpharius and Omegon though are the two that I would say aren't right.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I'm not sure that's Sevatar. No backswept bat wings, no Nostraman crag cat on his shoulder guard, no chainglaive, and he looks like a common trooper. Nothing screams "First Captain of a Legion" there.
> 
> I could be wrong, natch. Just a guess on my part.


Pretty much what I was going to say too. Neither of the Sons of Horus look damaged enough to be Maloghurst, and Forrix was almost always described as being in his terminator armour. Nor does that supposed Gal Vorbak match Argel Tals descriptions as I've read them.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Why would two Primarchs be on a cover with first captains? And depicted the furthest away.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> The cover for Legacies of Betrayal is out and it turns out CotE was right.


As always. :laugh:



Lord of the Night said:


> It wasn't Ultramarine blue/gold on the Cypher snippet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Sevatar in this Who's Who of the Horus Heresy villains. Featuring Lucius, Calas Typhon, Argel Tal, Jago Sevatar, Azhek Ahriman, Kharn, Alpharius and Omegon, Maloghurst the Twisted, Cypher and possibly Forrix. All of whom are looking badass.
> 
> 
> LotN


I'd echo the other comments in suggesting most of those characters you suggested are not actually depicted on this artwork.


----------



## Lord of the Night

With some I do think it's fairly obvious who they are, for the others well.. here's my train of thought for each one;

Scarface: Pink armour, bald, lots of scars that look very neat, almost self-inflicted. Gotta be Lucius.
Spikehelm: No idea. Likely a generic Son of Horus.
World Eater: His axe holding hand is unarmoured and has chains. No chance that isn't Kharn.
Death Guard: Only two Traitor Death Guard that are at all established in the series thus far, sadly, and those are Typhon and Grulgor. Admittedly no beard means Typhon is unlikely but i'd think that Grulgor, by this phase of the Heresy, would look a helluva lot worse than that.
Thousand Son: Horn helmet. Ankh staff. Cloak. Ahriman being the main TS character in the series. Gonna go with him since Kharn and Lucius are there.
Word Bearer: That, though with subtle differences, is actually how I pictured Argel Tal by the time of The First Heretic. Horned. Crab-claw. Beastial and Daemonic face.
Night Lord: Bat-wing helmet absence lessens likelihood of Sevatar but he has gold on his armour, I don't common legionnaires would have that. So either Sevatar or Sheng. Probably the latter on reflection.
Iron Warrior: No idea really. Forrix was a guess. Could be Kroeger, or Barban Falk.
Alpha Legionnaires: Again Alpharius and Omegon was a guess. Either way though they'd answer to Alpharius. Could be Sheed Ranko or Ingo Pech.
Cypher: Obvious.
Banner-Bearer: Not damaged looking admittedly but Maloghurst is Horus's standard bearer. A possibility at least.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Sheed (or was it Pech?) Was killed at the end of the A-Team mission in the primarchs. Arkhan (of later Vraks fame) was a member of thebteam as well however.


----------



## Jacobite

Lord of the Night said:


> Death Guard: Only two Traitor Death Guard that are at all established in the series thus far, sadly, and those are Typhon and Grulgor. Admittedly no beard means Typhon is unlikely but i'd think that Grulgor, by this phase of the Heresy, would look a helluva lot worse than that.


Doesn't Typhon wear Cataphractii TDA and carry a power scythe though?


----------



## Angel of Blood

It was Sheed Ranko yes.

Correct for Typhon as well. Terminator armour, scythe, beard or distinctive horned helmet. Though Typhon is the only notable Death Guard it could be, this leads me to think it is just a generic Death Guard. Lucius, Kharn and Cypher are certain. Ahriman is also pretty likely. But all of the others have nothing conclusive, neither do any of them have any of the distinguishing and identifying marks, weapons or armour that the main characters of her respective Legions.


----------



## theurge33

Argel Tal had pretty large wings as well correct? I don't remember any of the Iron warriors "big three" having techmarine servo armsbut I could be wrong.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I am looking forward to this compilation though.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I am looking forward to this compilation though.


As am I, it appears it will be a villainous anthology. So since ADB, Wraight and Thorpe are the writers we can reasonably guess at who they'll be writing;

ADB: Either Sevatar, Kharn or Argel Tal.
Wraight: I'm gonna go with Ahriman, perhaps as part of an Arvida story.
Thorpe: Cypher obviously.


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford

Angel of Blood said:


> Oh. Well either way I'll not be holding my breath for more Thorpe pish.
> 
> Honestly with the Heresy series now, if it isn't ADB, Abnett or Wraight, then I'm not gonna get too excited or keen about the novel.


I agree. McNeill went south surprisingly. I heard that Fulgrim's story will be covered by someone else. In a sense I feel bad, I mean that nobility just vanished. I also thought French was going to do a novel for the Heresy series but I might have heard wrong. I'm surprised they haven't added more members to the series to make more novels faster. Its been awfully slow. And I hope Dan stays in good health, it seemed like he was going through a few rough years.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

ckcrawford said:


> I agree. McNeill went south surprisingly. I heard that Fulgrim's story will be covered by someone else. In a sense I feel bad, I mean that nobility just vanished. I also thought French was going to do a novel for the Heresy series but I might have heard wrong. I'm surprised they haven't added more members to the series to make more novels faster. Its been awfully slow. And I hope Dan stays in good health, it seemed like he was going through a few rough years.


What happened to McNeill?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

ckcrawford said:


> I agree. McNeill went south surprisingly. I heard that Fulgrim's story will be covered by someone else. In a sense I feel bad, I mean that nobility just vanished. I also thought French was going to do a novel for the Heresy series but I might have heard wrong. I'm surprised they haven't added more members to the series to make more novels faster. Its been awfully slow. And I hope Dan stays in good health, it seemed like he was going through a few rough years.


Your sources are muchos shaky, dude. While everyone's free to write about whatever primarch they want, I don't think Graham's finished with Fulgrim. They've also brought in new authors several times in the last few years (Chris Wraight, Rob Sanders, John French, David Annandale, etc. two of whom now have HH novels released) to cover for the slowness and to give new folks a chance. And Dan had a rough few months three or four years ago, and has been fine since. He's focused on Marvel novels and video games lately, rather than BL, but last time I spoke to him (a few weeks back) he was tapping away on Gaunt's Ghosts again.


----------



## ckcrawford

The Scion of Chemos said:


> What happened to McNeill?


He went south... Its quite curious how Abnett and ADB are my favorite and probably the favorite of the authors from the series. I remember ADB mentioning how their approach to the Heresy's were quite opposite. It works well though. 

If Dan is spending more time with other works, would it be fair to say that ADB, McNeill and Thorpe are really the Heresy team for now?


----------



## Garviel loken.

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Your sources are muchos shaky, dude. While everyone's free to write about whatever primarch they want, I don't think Graham's finished with Fulgrim. They've also brought in new authors several times in the last few years (Chris Wraight, Rob Sanders, John French, David Annandale, etc. two of whom now have HH novels released) to cover for the slowness and to give new folks a chance. And Dan had a rough few months three or four years ago, and has been fine since. He's focused on Marvel novels and video games lately, rather than BL, but last time I spoke to him (a few weeks back) he was tapping away on Gaunt's Ghosts again.


Agreed ADB.i think all bl authors are fantastic in there own ways. It's sad dan isn't focusing on the heresy  as for you... We'll I have some words for you. AFTER READING BETRAYER I JUST HAD TO SPEND MY HARD EARNED MONEY ON MORE FORGEWORLD MODELS BECAUSE I JUST ABSOLUTLY LOVED THE ULTRAMARINES IN IT. Thanks you very much destroyer of wallets.


----------



## Lord of the Night

The proper cover has been released as well;










Let the Galaxy Burn feels appropriate to a villains-only anthology.


LotN


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

ckcrawford said:


> He went south... Its quite curious how Abnett and ADB are my favorite and probably the favorite of the authors from the series. I remember ADB mentioning how their approach to the Heresy's were quite opposite. It works well though.
> 
> If Dan is spending more time with other works, would it be fair to say that ADB, McNeill and Thorpe are really the Heresy team for now?


Naw, the team is_ huge_ now. It's never been bigger. Rob Sanders is doing stuff, David Annandale just did _Pythos_, Chris Wraight's doing stuff, etc. etc.

I can see the appeal of doing other things, too. I've got a few more stories I want to tell in the HH over the next couple of years, then I'm considering taking a break from it for a while, as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> then I'm considering taking a break from it for a while, as well.


And write that Eldar love story at last?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Khorne's Fist said:


> Dead.Blue.Clown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'm considering taking a break from it for a while, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> And write that Eldar love story at last?
Click to expand...

While an Eldar, or Navigator as I recall it, love story would be cool, frankly i'm much more curious about this; (Specifically what it is.)

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/1320/

Whatever happened to... whatever that is?


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar

Dead.Blue.Clown -


> Naw, the team is huge now. It's never been bigger. Rob Sanders is doing stuff, David Annandale just did Pythos, Chris Wraight's doing stuff, etc. etc.


- Aaron, no grievance intended - but i haven't read a HH full novel from last November (novellas and limited doesn't count). Damnation of Pythos was already read upon HH weekender - and now i can't see a HH full novel in the near future at all. So, I can't say, that we do feel huge team efforts on HH front  

Because, what i see again for HH - are limited editions and anthologies (let be realistic - what is 'Legacies of Betrayal' if not an anthology of short stories?). Please don't take that personally. It's just seems, well - as it is. 


Lord of the Night -


> http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress....12/05/06/1320/
> 
> Whatever happened to... whatever that is?


- i concede, i want that too.

Garviel loken.


> It's sad dan isn't focusing on the heresy


 - different people, different opinions. I agree with you on Betrayer - but Dan's Unremembered Empire for me was the worst book in the Heresy so far. But i adorn his Inquisitor and Gaunt Ghosts series


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Lord of the Night said:


> While an Eldar, or Navigator as I recall it, love story would be cool, frankly i'm much more curious about this; (Specifically what it is.)
> 
> http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/1320/
> 
> Whatever happened to... whatever that is?
> 
> 
> LotN


That was written on a day when I was trying to kickstart my brain; it's a mishmash of a bunch of ideas I was having at the time. Some of it has gone into the fantasy novel I'm writing in my rare and precious free time, while one of the names (No Foes Remain) has gone into something 40K-related to (I think) be released later this year.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> That was written on a day when I was trying to kickstart my brain; it's a mishmash of a bunch of ideas I was having at the time. Some of it has gone into the fantasy novel I'm writing in my rare and precious free time, while one of the names (No Foes Remain) has gone into something 40K-related to (I think) be released later this year.


hey aaron, whats happening in the ultramar side of the galaxy right now? (horus heresy)


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Garviel loken. said:


> hey aaron, whats happening in the ultramar side of the galaxy right now? (horus heresy)


That's where the majority of recent novels, novellas, and audio dramas have been set for, like, the last 2 years. Betrayer, Butcher's Nails, Mark of Calth, Know No Fear, Vulkan Lives, Unremembered Empire, Honour to the Dead, Censure, Macragge's Honour...

I'm not sure what I can say that isn't already obvious given how much is being published about it. I can say that's the side of the galaxy I'm significantly less interested in.

Not through any juicy reasons, or anything. It's just that I've done a lot of esoteric stuff and Ultramar-side stuff so far, and it's nice to be be heading into some really classic Heresy lore on the Terra side of things. That's where most of my ideas are.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> That's where the majority of recent novels, novellas, and audio dramas have been set for, like, the last 2 years. Betrayer, Butcher's Nails, Mark of Calth, Know No Fear, Vulkan Lives, Unremembered Empire, Honour to the Dead, Censure, Macragge's Honour...
> 
> I'm not sure what I can say that isn't already obvious given how much is being published about it. I can say that's the side of the galaxy I'm significantly less interested in.


Aaron...on a bit of an unrelated note...could you please confirm whether Master of Mankind features a Blood Angel as a main character. I remember a mention of this before but I'm not sure


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

MontytheMighty said:


> Aaron...on a bit of an unrelated note...could you please confirm whether Master of Mankind features a Blood Angel as a main character. I remember a mention of this before but I'm not sure


It does indeed. A Blood Angel called Zephon, fighting alongside a Space Wolf pack called Howl of the Hearthworld.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> It does indeed. A Blood Angel called Zephon, fighting alongside a Space Wolf pack called Howl of the Hearthworld.


Smashing :grin:


----------



## Garviel loken.

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> That's where the majority of recent novels, novellas, and audio dramas have been set for, like, the last 2 years. Betrayer, Butcher's Nails, Mark of Calth, Know No Fear, Vulkan Lives, Unremembered Empire, Honour to the Dead, Censure, Macragge's Honour...
> 
> I'm not sure what I can say that isn't already obvious given how much is being published about it. I can say that's the side of the galaxy I'm significantly less interested in.
> 
> Not through any juicy reasons, or anything. It's just that I've done a lot of esoteric stuff and Ultramar-side stuff so far, and it's nice to be be heading into some really classic Heresy lore on the Terra side of things. That's where most of my ideas are.


Yes I have read Knf macragges honor betrayer ect. I guess I should have said what will he happening in ultramar. Old lore suggest the ultramarines basically sit around getting drunk. Will they be any more battles?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aaron, always will be massively appreciative of your posts on the forums, if I could just ask if any of the established Custodes will appear in MoM? Valdor I'm guessing is a given, but what of Amon more specifically, he seems to be the only other regular Custode in the series so far. Fully understand though if you don't want to give any more info away.

Cheers.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> That was written on a day when I was trying to kickstart my brain; it's a mishmash of a bunch of ideas I was having at the time. Some of it has gone into the fantasy novel I'm writing in my rare and precious free time, while one of the names (No Foes Remain) has gone into something 40K-related to (I think) be released later this year.


Huh, that sounds cool. I recall you once mentioning you were working on a fantasy novel titled Annabelle's Blood, is that the same book or have you moved onto something else? Either way i'd love to know more about it.


LotN


----------



## Tawa

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> it's nice to be be heading into some really classic Heresy lore on the Terra side of things. That's where most of my ideas are.


This makes me a happy bunny....... :good:


----------



## forkmaster

I agree, thanks a lot for the involvment with the fans on this forum.  In this anthology, then I must ask, what can be expect from your short story? Is it Kharn or is it Word Bearers?


----------



## Lord of the Night

The story listing for the next Horus Heresy Anthology, Legacies of Betrayal is out;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/new-at-bl/the-horus-heresy-book-xxxi.html



Legacies of Betrayal said:


> Brotherhood of the Storm – Chris Wraight
> Serpent – John French
> Hunter's Moon – Guy Haley
> Veritas Ferrum – David Annandale
> Riven – John French
> Strike and Fade – Guy Haley
> Honour to the Dead – Gav Thorpe
> Butcher's Nails – Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Warmaster – John French
> Kryptos – Graham McNeill
> Wolf's Claw – Chris Wraight
> Thief of Revelations – Graham McNeill
> The Divine Word – Gav Thorpe
> Lucius, the Eternal Blade – Graham McNeill
> The Eightfold Path – Anthony Reynolds
> Guardian of Order – Gav Thorpe
> *Heart of the Conqueror*– Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Censure – Nick Kyme
> Lone Wolf – Chris Wraight


My disappointment is rising steadily, there is exactly ONE entry there I give a damn about, outlined in bold.


LotN


----------



## March of Time

Not a single new story


----------



## Lord of the Night

March of Time said:


> Not a single new story


Actually there are two, I think, Serpent by John French and Heart of the Conqueror by ADB.


LotN


----------



## March of Time

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually there are two, I think, Serpent by John French and Heart of the Conqueror by ADB.
> 
> 
> LotN


Well those two story's aren't new too me,I went to this years and last years Horus Heresy weekenders and these storys were in the programs.


----------



## Garviel loken.

very dissapointing, hopefully death and defiance makes up for it. Anyone know when the next novel is set for?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Fucking sigh!!!! Those two new ones are going to be tiny as well.


----------



## Doelago

So 25€ for two short stories and like 17 re-prints? *sigh*


----------



## March of Time

Doelago said:


> So 25€ for two very short stories and like 17 re-prints? *sigh*


Fixed it for you :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

There's a couple of those I haven't listened to yet, so I'll probably buy this. It is quite disappointing though.


----------



## ckcrawford

Its not terrible, as long as you didn't get the others at some point in time. lol.


----------



## darkreever

ckcrawford said:


> Its not terrible, as long as you didn't get the others at some point in time. lol.


Like me, I haven't heard or read a single one of those stories.:biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford

I bought the Butcher's nails for a pretty penny. It was fun but I mean, when it becomes the price of a premium paperback its pretty ridiculous.


----------



## forkmaster

> Serpent – John French
> Hunter's Moon – Guy Haley
> Riven – John French
> Honour to the Dead – Gav Thorpe
> Wolf's Claw – Chris Wraight
> Thief of Revelations – Graham McNeill
> The Divine Word – Gav Thorpe
> Heart of the Conqueror– Aaron Dembski-Bowden
> Lone Wolf – Chris Wraight


Only these interest interests me, but those that are underlined I already have either as the audio or the digital copy. I really hate myself for buying _Riven_ instead of just waiting but it will be much easier to read now. _Serpent_ was in a limited anthology so I'm glad it's available to all now.

And also people shouldn't complain that the audios are finally arriving in written format as they are the biggest complain of all Warhammer-readers. This anthology serves as _Shadows of Treachery_ did 2 years ago, only that this brings us only one novella which IMO wasn't that good despite being Chris Wraight.


----------



## March of Time

forkmaster said:


> Only these interest interests me, but those that are underlined I already have either as the audio or the digital copy. I really hate myself for buying _Riven_ instead of just waiting but it will be much easier to read now. _Serpent_ was in a limited anthology so I'm glad it's available to all now.


Serpent was in last years Horus Heresy weekender event program.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

March of Time said:


> Serpent was in last years Horus Heresy weekender event program.


Have you read it? Is it good? Spoiler-free synopsis?


----------



## forkmaster

March of Time said:


> Serpent was in last years Horus Heresy weekender event program.


That's the one I was refering to.


----------



## mal310

No Luna Mendax. Very poor.


----------



## ckcrawford

I do like the artwork. Is it me or do the hardbacks differentiate in price. I could have sworn that some were more and some were less for some reason.


----------



## March of Time

ckcrawford said:


> I do like the artwork. Is it me or do the hardbacks differentiate in price. I could have sworn that some were more and some were less for some reason.


Vengeful Spirit and A Thousand Sons cost £25 because there 500+ pages long.Fear to Tread will probably also end up costing £25.


----------



## MontytheMighty

March of Time said:


> Fear to Tread will probably also end up costing £25.


Ahahahahahahaha...no, just no (as in no f*cking way I'd ever pick that piece of sh*t up for £25)


----------



## ckcrawford

March of Time said:


> Vengeful Spirit and A Thousand Sons cost £25 because there 500+ pages long.Fear to Tread will probably also end up costing £25.


Good to know. I thought I was losing my mind or something. To me it seems a bit desperate, but what do I know?


----------



## Kalamoj

I never liked audios, so I'm glad I can read them finally.
Including BotS is a new low for BL. I guess I'll never buy a novella again.


----------

